# Air Humidity?



## Yasi (Jun 18, 2020)

Is air humidity harmful for ferrets? I want to keep them in the bathroom, and it's not particularly hot in there, but it would be steamy when I shower.
I know actually getting ferrets wet is bad for them but is it the same with humidity in the air? Is it actually beneficial? Does it not make a difference? I don't mind removing them from the bathroom if needed, I would just like to know if that is a factor to think about. Thank you!


----------



## Minipoo (Mar 1, 2020)

I’m not sure getting a ferret wet is bad? Im sure it’s pretty humid in there natural habitat and down in warrens. 
I used to put mine in a tub of water for a swim


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

A bathroom is an unsuitable environment to house any animal, and keeping them in one permanently is a welfare issue.


----------



## Minipoo (Mar 1, 2020)

I agree a bathroom isn’t a good place where are they kept at the moment?


----------



## Yasi (Jun 18, 2020)

Minipoo said:


> I'm not sure getting a ferret wet is bad? Im sure it's pretty humid in there natural habitat and down in warrens.
> I used to put mine in a tub of water for a swim


Ferret skin dries out really bad when they're actually wet, its now recommended by the national organisation and exotic vets in my country alike not to bathe them, or to bathe them less than twice a year. I don't have ferrets quite yet, this forum post is part of my research before buying them in first place.
My concern is that I live in a studio, and while my ferrets would spend the large majority of the day in free roam, I'm short on space to physically put a large ferret cage.
That said regardless of location I want to stress they'd only be actually in the cage at night or while I am away, guaranteeing a minimum of 8 hours of free roam every day, with an average of 10-16.
What are the concerns of keeping animal cages in a bathroom? Is it the humidity? I'd like to work around it or know if it is fully impossible and would need to house them in the main division of my studio.
Thank you guys on your help!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Ferrets do not do well in the heat. They do best in a stable cool temperature with natural light. I wouldn't think it would be suitable for them to be housed in a bathroom, Cleaning products/sprays being used near their cage would be a health risk, their little bodies are very sensitive and they can not process any essential oils (which are normally in cleaning products) and it would slowly build up and be a poison risk for them. 

If you're currently in a situation where the only place they can be housed is in your bathroom then it doesn't seem feasible to have ferrets as pets.


----------



## Yasi (Jun 18, 2020)

PawsOnMe said:


> Ferrets do not do well in the heat. They do best in a stable cool temperature with natural light. I wouldn't think it would be suitable for them to be housed in a bathroom, Cleaning products/sprays being used near their cage would be a health risk, their little bodies are very sensitive and they can not process any essential oils (which are normally in cleaning products) and it would slowly build up and be a poison risk for them.
> 
> If you're currently in a situation where the only place they can be housed is in your bathroom then it doesn't seem feasible to have ferrets as pets.


Thank you! I have places to place the cage besides the bathroom, it would just have been preferable in the bathroom so I don't hear them at night, but I have enough space in my room. That said, the only real cleaning supplies I have and use in my bathroom are mild unscented dish soaps and white vinegar and they're both kept way out of reach, so I'm more concerned about the heat and humidity. Thank you for your help!! They'll have a nice home in my bedroom


----------

